
Brave builds subscription VPN into the iOS version of its browser - samizdis
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/28/brave_ios_vpn/
======
onyva
Prefer and trust Mozilla’s offer any day. Also, there’s a moral issue of Brave
founder being who he is, affiliate links etc.

This of course still holds true:

Brave browser (Stage 1) is a Trojan Horse for their actual business which is a
blockchain-based advertising platform (Stage 2).

[https://mobile.twitter.com/aral/status/1013047635253526530](https://mobile.twitter.com/aral/status/1013047635253526530)

